# ultrafiltration/aquapheresis



## sevans01 (Sep 18, 2009)

does anyone have a cpt code for this procedure or does anyone know how to bill for this at all? Thanks alot!
Shannon


----------



## murphma161 (Aug 9, 2010)

*aquapheresis*

37799


----------

